# Bailey's eye



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Went back for another follow up vet visit this morning. The blood in Bailey's eye had just started to go away a couple of days ago to the point that I thought they'd actually be able to see in there without the view being obstructed by blood. And they could, but now she has scar tissue that's formed and so at the moment she has no vision in that eye. They gave me *another* new drop that is supposed to break up the scarring to hopefully help her regain some vision. We've gone from 13 drops a day to 11. Then 11 to 5, (that was nice...) And now we're back up to 7 a day. Yay...hwell:
I asked the vet if this was a common thing. And what I meant by that was, is it normal to get one problem solved only to have a new one pop up? I feel like all we've done since this surgery is chase after each problem as it's come along. She said yes, that it happens a lot and that it just takes time to get everything regulated. I hope that's true and that these new drops will break up the scar tissue and she'll regain some vision in that eye. Her other eye is still doing fine and she can see out of that one so that's a good thing. 
Her next appt is a week from today and they want her back that soon because this new drop can cause the pressure in her eye to go up. Right now the pressure is so low that can't even get it to register so we have a little wiggle room but I better not go back in there and hear her pressure is too high or I'm likely to lose my mind....
Can you tell I'm just a leeeetle over the eye thing?? :wacko:


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh man, how frustrating!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, crap. I'm so sorry to hear that. 

you've come this far - it seems like something should be easy here. Apparently you haven't suffered enough, now you get to wait another week.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I can only hope things get better for the little baby...and for YOU! You are such a trooper through all this. Such a good dog mom...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Well, crap. I'm so sorry to hear that.
> 
> you've come this far - it seems like something should be easy here. Apparently you haven't suffered enough, now you get to wait another week.


That must be it. I've obviously done something bad. Maybe it was that thread I started about Madison's poop that went in such an interesting direction.... No, wait, that was your fault....:wink:
I'm gonna try to be a good girl ALLLL week so when I take her back I'll get a perfect report and all will be right with the world again. :happy:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> That must be it. I've obviously done something bad. Maybe it was that thread I started about Madison's poop that went in such an interesting direction.... No, wait, that was your fault....:wink:
> I'm gonna try to be a good girl ALLLL week so when I take her back I'll get a perfect report and all will be right with the world again. :happy:


No that was not your fault! In my opinion, you are pretty much a saint so I can't figure out what you did to deserve this. Maybe in a past life.

yes, it's very possible it's true that the medication will eliminate the scarring. At least the scarring means that it's healing up. So there is progress being made. And the blood is going away, which is also good. Like any operation, i guess things just sometimes happen.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> No that was not your fault! In my opinion, you are pretty much a saint so I can't figure out what you did to deserve this. Maybe in a past life.
> 
> yes, it's very possible it's true that the medication will eliminate the scarring. At least the scarring means that it's healing up. So there is progress being made. And the blood is going away, which is also good. Like any operation, i guess things just sometimes happen.


I was apparently quite a hellion in my past life. I hope I enjoyed myself....
Well, the good thing about it is that Bailey is starting to act more like herself, (okay, that's not totally good since she's a complete nut) but at least she's a happy camper again. Now I just get to deal with crazy hyper bouncy dog, with very little vision. She went over the edge of the back porch right after we got home from the vet so all in all, this should be fun.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Lord. You wonder how these silly dogs go through a week without killing themselves (or us). Self-preservation is not in their vocabulary.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Self-preservation is not in their vocabulary.


No it is not. Especially at the Little Loony Farm....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think it's not so unusual to fix a problem only to have another one pop up.....it certainly happens with humans, so why not dogs...

but, i think you're on your way and so is bailey...not sure where YOU'RE going, but i think bailey is improving little by little


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I'm gonna try to be a good girl ALLLL week so when I take her back I'll get a perfect report and all will be right with the world again. :happy:


Yes... just roll with the punches, as they say... You are doing the best you can (in this life), so that's all you can do, right?

The good news is, she's feeling like herself again


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Donna hang in there, things have got to get better.
But I know that it's easier said than done.
Thank Goodness Bailey has you to take care of her.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I took an up close of Bailey's eye today outside. It looks so strange now. Supposedly this is because there's scar tissue in there and the iris is being pushed forward against the back of her cornea. She goes back in a couple of days so hopefully I'll hear that the new eye drops are helping in that dept. 
And my other Min Pin Briana has been in the cone of shame for the past 4 days because she has a scratch on her cornea. I really think my dogs are trying to see just how much it takes before I end up in a real rubber room with a pretty white jacket on...:crazy:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You have great strength and such a good heart that all has to turn out O.K. for the dogs you care for..


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow. I opened that photo to another tab and it DOES look very odd in there. However, it looks like the blood is gone? Or mostly gone?

What is it with your dogs and their eyes??


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Wow. I opened that photo to another tab and it DOES look very odd in there. However, it looks like the blood is gone? Or mostly gone?
> 
> What is it with your dogs and their eyes??


The blood is gone or at least I think it is. I'm not sure if it's just the iris is so "in the front" now that you can see it anymore. And seriously, what is with my dogs and their eyes? I keep telling them, "You don't want to kill mama with stress and worry. I am the source of all good things. Daddy is not gonna take care of you like I will." I'm not sure they believe me...


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

is your dog being seen by an eye specialist/eye doctor?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> is your dog being seen by an eye specialist/eye doctor?


Yes, this is about 6 weeks post surgery to have the lens removed. She had a setback 2 weeks afterwards where her eye filled with blood from an internal bleed. Now there's scar tissue in there that they're trying to break up with eye drops so she'll hopefully regain some vision. It's been quite a journey....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i hope they can restore vision......i'm just glad she can see out of the other eye....


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I looked at that picture blown up and the eye looks pretty good to me. I'm no specialist but between the chows and the lhasa's and the time spent working at the ophthalmologist, I've seen a whole lot worse. I notice that there doesn't seem to be any discharge from it which is usually the first sign that there's still a major problem. It looks nice and clear now. I would take that as a good sign until you get back to the vet.

Looks like what you are doing is working. Keep it up!! Chelsy lost the use of both her eyes the last few months and they caused her a lot of pain so you're definitely doing good.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

chowder said:


> I looked at that picture blown up and the eye looks pretty good to me. I'm no specialist but between the chows and the lhasa's and the time spent working at the ophthalmologist, I've seen a whole lot worse. I notice that there doesn't seem to be any discharge from it which is usually the first sign that there's still a major problem. It looks nice and clear now. I would take that as a good sign until you get back to the vet.
> 
> Looks like what you are doing is working. Keep it up!! Chelsy lost the use of both her eyes the last few months and they caused her a lot of pain so you're definitely doing good. *Thanks, I'm sure as heck trying!*


Well, I thought it looked good too until the vet pointed out the problem. I was so happy to not see blood and to see the brown iris again I thought we'd go in and they'd tell me it was perfect. But, unfortunately that wasn't the answer I got. When she explained it I could see what she was talking about. She said, "do you see how the iris looks like it's bubbled up behind her cornea?" All the scar tissue is pushing it forward so her pupil isn't even opening like it should. It literally looks like her iris is glued to the inside of her cornea. 
(I feel so much like I'm almost a vet I can't even tell ya. I know so many big words now AND what they mean....) I seriously need my online DVM diploma people! Can a girl get one please?!
Okay anyway, back to Bailey. It hasn't had any problems with discharge at all so she hasn't gotten any infection going on since this all started. I just hope they can get the scar tissue to go away and get her eye back to normal. Is this too much to ask? :noidea:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I just hope they can get the scar tissue to go away and get her eye back to normal. Is this too much to ask? :noidea:


No, it's not too much to ask. you've worked way too hard to save that eye!


----------

